# How to clean a tank after a sick betta dies



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

My betta, Doyle, passed away sometime last night. He had something wrong with him whether it was severe constipation or a parasite. Just to be safe I want to thoroughly clean his tank. I'm going to throw away his gravel. *What do I clean the tank and decorations with?? 
*

Thanks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When in doubt of cause of death....I use diluted bleach (20:1)-rinse well with warm running water and let the tank sit dry for 24h...in the sun if possible.....good that you are tossing the gravel and if the tank has a filter I would run the filter in the tank when you have it full if the diluted bleach water and place all the decoration in it as well and toss the filter media too....

Once you set it back up be sure and use a little extra dechlorinator.....

Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

On the same topic. What about live plants?


----------

